

Vast methane 'plumes' seen in Arctic ocean as sea ice retreats - cryptoz
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/vast-methane-plumes-seen-in-arctic-ocean-as-sea-ice-retreats-6276278.html

======
anigbrowl
Dateline is December 2011. Why are you posting it now?

